# هل من ضرورة للصلاة ؟



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

هل من ضرورة للصلاة؟ 

"إذا لاحظت أن إنسانا لا يحب الصلاة فاعرف فى الحال أن ليس فيه أى شئ صالح بالمرة، فالذى لا يصلى هو ميت وليست فيه حياة" (القديس يوحنا فم الذهب). 
"الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أن له باباً آخر للتوبة هو مخدوع من الشياطين" (القديس مار اسحق). 

والحديث عن الصلاة يلزمنا أن نعرف : 

معنى الصلاة. 
فاعلية الصلاة فى حياتنا. 
كيف نستفيد من الصلاة؟ 
مشكلات تواجهنى فى الصلاة. 

1- معنى الصلاة : 

الصلاة هى لقاء حىّ بين النفس والله، ويعرفها القديس باسليوس الكبير: "هى إلتصاق بالله فى جميع لحظات الحياة ومواقفها فتصبح الحياة صلاة بلا انقطاع أو اضطراب". 

فكلمة صلاة... هى صلة.. مع الله واتصال به، وحوار متبادل معه. 
- فاعلية الصلاة فى حياتنا 

أ- الصلاة تطبع فينا صورة المسيح وتؤهلنا للاتحاد بالله : 

"ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما فى مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد" (2كو 18:3)، "تقدموا إليه واستنيروا" (مز 33). 
"أحرص كل يوم على أن تقف قدام الله بلا خطية، وهكذا صل له كأنك مشاهد له، لأنه بالحقيقة حاضر" (الأب نستاريون). 

ب- الصلاة أقوى من الخطية : 

الصلاة رصيد نعمة بالإضافة كل يوم فى مواجهة الخطية، التى هى سحب واستنزاف لنا، فالذى يصلى بإستمرار يستطيع أن يواجه العالم وشهواته بنعمة الله. 
قال مار اسحق: "الذى يتهاون بالصلاة، ويظن أن هناك ثمة باب آخر للتوبة، فهو محل للشياطين". 

ج- الصلاة هى سر النصرة على الشيطان : 

"هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مر 23:9). 

ومن أقوال الآباء: 

"لا يوجد شئ يرهب الشيطان مثل أن يرى إنساناً يصلى". 
"كن متيقظاً فى صلاتك لئلا تأكلك السباع الخفية" (الأنبا موسى الأسود). 

د- الصلاة هى علامة حضور بقية الفضائل : 

فهى مثل عين الماء وسط بستان ملئ بالفردوس فكل شئ بدونها يابس غير مثمر. 

قال القديس الأنبا موسى: "دوام الصلاة كل حين، ليستنير قلبك بالرب، لأن مداومة الصلاة صيانة من السبى، ومن يتوانى قليلاً فقد سبته الخطية". 

هـ- الصلاة هى مفتاح السماء وحل لكل مشاكلنا : 

"لنتقدم إذاً بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكى ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً فى حينه" (عب 16:4). 

و- الصلاة هى الوساطة لتقديم المساعدة والمعونة للآخرين حتى الأعداء : 

"وأما أنا فحاشا لى أن أخطئ إلى الرب فأكف عن الصلاة لأجلكم" (1صم 23:12). 
"صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا". 
"جيد أن تصلى عن كل من يسألك" (القديس برصنوفيوس).3 
- كيف استفيد من الصلاة ؟ 

س: أيهما أفضل الصلاة الارتجالية أم صلاة الأجبية؟ ولماذا؟ 

أ- ضرورة الصلاة بالأجبية : 

1- لأنها قانون الصلاة: الحياة التى بلا قانون تؤول إلى الانحلال. 
2- لأنها مدرسة الصلاة: الأجبية تحوى وجبة كاملة دسمة للصلاة. 
3- لأنها المدخل لصلاة القلب : الأجبية تهيئ الإنسان لصلاة القلب. 

ب- أغلق بابك : 

من جهة القلب والحواس عن العالم الخارجى والناس، ومهم هنا اختيار الوقت المناسب، المكان المناسب، التمهيد للصلاة بالقراءة الروحية والألحان والترانيم. 
جـ- صارع مع الله : 
مثل: 
يعقوب فى صراعه مع الله: لن أتركك إن لم تباركنى. 
الكنعانية فى لجاجتها وإيمانها، بالسيد المسيح له المجد. 
مثل قاضى الظلم. 

د- كلمه كإبن فى انسحاق : 

"لأن عيناك قد غلبتانى". 
"يا سيدى علمنى أن أصنع إرادتك" (الأنبا سيرابيون الأسقف). 

هـ- أغصب نفسك وثابر أمام أعذار الهروب من الصلاة لأن : 

ملكوت السموات يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه. 
"أن لم تكن لك صلاة الروح، فجاهد فى صلاة الجسد، وعند ذلك ستعطى أيضاً الصلاة بالروح" (القديس مكاريوس الكبير). 

و- الصلاة والحياة اليومية : 

إشراك الله فى جميع أعمالنا اليومية. 
محاولة مشورة الله فى كل أعمالنا. 
محاولة التحدث مع الله فى كل حين "صلاة يسوع" يارب يسوع المسيح أرحمنى. 
صلوا كل حين "صلوا بلا انقطاع" هذه وصية الرب لنا. 
4- مشكلات تواجهنا فى الصلاة : 

قبل الصلاة : عدم الرغبة - الكسل. 
أثناء الصلاة : السرحان وتشتت الذهن - الفتور والجفاف - الروتينية والملل. 
بعد الصلاة : عدم الجهاد بعد الصلاة. 

ونتغلب عليها بوضوح الهدف والإعداد السليم للصلاة وتذوق الصلاة الدائمة. 

تطبيقات : 
1- حفظ أجزاء من صلاة الأجبية وبعض المزامير لترديدها طوال اليوم. 
2- صلاة يسوع "ياربى يسوع المسيح..‎" حسب حالة الإنسان. 
3- من خلال صلاة باكر أدرس ارتباط الصلاة بالكتاب المقدس ارتباطاً وثيقاً، فما أحلى أن تتحدث مع الله بكلامه.


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2009)

فعلا مووضع احيكى عليه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااااائع يا نيرمين 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع  

   ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا لمرورك ياكوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

موضووع اكثر من رائع يانيرمين
ربنا يعوض مجهودك وتعبك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يباركك يا BishoRagheb وينور حياتك


----------



## mnssa (5 أبريل 2009)

*لك نعمه من ربنا يسوع المسيح فعلا رائعه*


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على هذا الموضوع القيم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## المتميزة (20 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك مووضوع اكتر من رائع 

موفقة اختي ​


----------



## Deacon Isaac (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا نيرمين تحياتي لك


----------



## MaLaaaK (23 يونيو 2009)

*ييسلمووو نيرمين على الموضوع الاكثر من روعة وربي حلو كتير  ...........


تحياتي 

ملاكـــــــــــــــ*


----------



## مازن زهير (12 يوليو 2009)

لا تهتموا بشيئ بل في كل شيئ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر
لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ
قلوبكم وافكاركم في المسيح يسوع امين . فيلبي 4: 6/7 
الرب يباركج يا اخت نرمين . ولكن اعذريني في هذا الستفسار
هو انك قد ذكرتي كلمة الاجبية ويا حبذا ان اعرف معنى هذه الكلمة 
 مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ronafady (16 يوليو 2009)

مااحلى لحظة اشعر فيها بلقائى مع حبيبى يسوع    ,,,,,,,,,,,,, بجد ربنا يعوضك موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## roma56 (28 يوليو 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع لأن الصلاة مهمة جدا فى حياتنا


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## girgis2 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ارشاد طيب ومفيد
مرسي 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
تحياتي​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت نرمين / *
*ربنا يبارك كل كلماتك الجميلة عن الصلاة ( صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا ) *
*الصلاة هي المتنفس الوحيد لدخول كلمة الله الي قلوبنا  *


----------



## عاشقة البحر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اسالوا تعطوا ، اطلبوا تجدوا ، اقرعوا (( يفتح لكم))


----------



## ايهما حق (24 يناير 2010)

باركك الرب يسوع

موضوع رائع بجد

ولكن لى سؤال وارجو التعقيب

ما معنى الصلاة بالأجبية ؟ وما معنى كلمه أجبية؟

بارككم الرب


----------



## محمد 1 (9 فبراير 2010)

فعلا انكم محقون انني عندما اسجد اشعر بالراحة النفسية والجسدية. وقد اكتشف العلماء ان الارض تحمل طاقة ايجابية ونحن عندما يكثر الضغط علينا ونتعب فعندها تصبح لدينا طاقة سلبية فبسجودنا يعني عندما نضع راسنا في التراب او على الارض فاننا ننتزع تلك الطاقة من الارض اي الايجابية ونرمي الطاقة السلبية في الارض يعني هذا بعد العياء نذهب لنصلي فبعد الصلاة وبعد جهد جهيد نشعر بالراحة التامة ولكن المهم يجب ان يكون الخشوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2010)

*مووضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك
الي مازن زهير وايهما احق
الاجبية هي كتاب بة صلوات مكتوبة نصلي بها​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2010)

الاجبيه هي كتاب صلوات و دي عند بعض الكنائس و فيها تنظيم الصلوات بمواعيد زي ال book of common prayers في كنيسه انجلترا مثلا الي فيه صلاه لقل النوم و كدا

دي نماذج منظمه مقترحه 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (21 فبراير 2010)

صوره معبره وتصميم رائع فيه ابداع وروحانيه عاليه بالرغم انهم شموع تحترق لكنهم يضئون لنا هم صلاه ارتفعت للسما تطلب لنا وعنا ان يقبلنا فى عش النعمه ليتنا نصير مثلهم شموع على الارض تضىء بنورالمسيح وكل منيى اعمالنا يمجد اسمك يارب وهذه هى الكرازة الحقيقيه بالاعمال لا بالكلام


----------



## هنداوى (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع بحد جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
و ِأشكرك على اليقظة الروحية


----------



## angeel (4 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## refat rady (30 مايو 2010)

موضوع اكترمن رائع بس الي حساسس بالاحباط وعدم الثقه يعمل ايه
:smi411:


----------



## العراقيه (9 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## DODY2010 (17 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## نانا3 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

حقا بدون صلاه لا يكون صله بين الانسان والله علمنى يارب اكون لى لسان يسبحك وقلبا مرفوع اليك


----------



## امي العدرا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

رنيا يبريكم ويبارك اعمالكم  وتفعلو الكثير والكثير


----------



## امي العدرا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبارك اعمالكم وينمو محبتكم لينا وتفاعلو اكثير ديما من الخير


----------



## MinaGayed (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*عجبنى كتير الموضوع ده بصراحه استفت منه كتير , شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*:t25::t25::t25::t25:


----------



## عاشقة البحر (20 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوعك جدا جدا رائع ربنا يباركك تعبك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

الصلاة هي راحة المؤمن


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

*موضوعك جميل جدا يا نيرمين وكلنا فى اشد الحاجه لقراءته ربنا يباركك *


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جدا انك وضحتيلى معنى الصلاة اكتر


----------



## توووته (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع المفيد


----------

